# Kuka ottaisi omakseen?



## Språkliga Möten

I was reading a newspaper and came across this headline:

Kuka ottaisi omakseen? -- Upeita retkeilykohteita: Myllyt ja puromaisemat vaativat kunnossapitoa

I understand the latter part, but what does "Kuka ottaisi omakseen?" mean exactly?

Can I translate it as Who takes their own place?

Kiitos


----------



## Gavril

Språkliga Möten said:


> I was reading a newspaper and came across this headline:
> 
> Kuka ottaisi omakseen? -- Upeita retkeilykohteita: Myllyt ja puromaisemat vaativat kunnossapitoa
> 
> I understand the latter part, but what does "Kuka ottaisi omakseen?" mean exactly?
> 
> Can I translate it as Who takes their own place?
> 
> Kiitos



I think it means "Who would take (it) as their own?" In other words (I'm guessing based on the context you provided), who would take responsibility for the upkeep of the mills and the stream areas?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> I think it means "Who would take (it) as their own?" In other words (I'm guessing based on the context you provided), who would take responsibility for the upkeep of the mills and the stream areas?


You're perfectly right, Gavril.


----------

